# Ist es das was Ihr wollt oder nicht versteht



## Gekreuzigt

Buenas, necesito aclarar el significado de esta frase:

_-Ist es das *was* Ihr wollt oder nicht versteht._

Mas concretamente no entiendo la función de *was* en la frase y por tanto no me aclaro con el significado general.
Gracias


----------



## brian

_"Das, was"_ es como "_lo que"_ en español:

_Ich sehe *das, was* Du gerade machst! = Veo *lo que* estás haciendo!_

(Espero que sea correcto )

Pero del significado general no soy seguro, especialmente porque _Ist es..._ introduce una _pregunta_...

P.S. Si es una pregunta, _das_ puede también ser _esto_:

_Ist es das*,* *was* Ihr wollt oder nicht versteht*?*_
_¿Es esto *lo que *queréis o no entendéis?_


----------



## irantzu

Cuando veo ciertas frases, tiendo a googlearlas (uf, ¿existe ya ese verbo?) por si son letras de canciones, y por lo visto, en este caso es así. 

Mi alemán está cada día más deteriorado (leider), pero a mí me sonaría mejor así:

Ist es das was ihr wollt? Oder versteht ihr nicht?
(¿Es eso lo que quieren? ¿o no entienden?)

De todas formas, no soy nativa, y además por tratarse de una canción puede tener algunas licencias idiomáticas... ¿no?


----------



## brian

¿Por qué "quieren/entienden" (Ustedes/ellos) y no "queréis/entendéis" (vosotros)?

"Ihr" aquí significa "vosotros," segunda persona _in_formal.

"Ustedes" y "ellos/ellas" serían "Sie" y "sie."


----------



## kunvla

El español de America Latina usa *ustedes* para *vosotros*.

*4.* Frente a _tú _y _vos_ (→ tú y vos), el singular _usted _es la forma empleada en la norma culta de América y de España para el tratamiento formal; en el uso más generalizado, _usted _implica cierto distanciamiento, cortesía y formalidad:_ «Usted escriba su reclamación en un papel»_ (Leñero _Mudanza_ [Méx. 1979]); _«Ustedes perdonen. Soy el Oficial del Juzgado»_ (Suárez _Dios_ [Esp. 1987]). El mismo valor presenta la forma de plural _ustedes,_ frente a _vosotros_ (→ vosotros), en la mayor parte de España: _«Siéntense, se lo ruego. Ustedes no se conocen: el señor Germán Hernando, el señor Juan Antonio Molero» _(Marsillach _Ático_ [Esp. 1995]).* En cambio, en todo el territorio americano y, dentro de España, en Andalucía occidental y Canarias, ustedes es la única forma empleada para referirse a varios interlocutores, tanto en el tratamiento formal como en el informal: «Quiero hacerles un presente, expresión de nuestro cariño y simpatía por ustedes» (Aguilera Pelota [Ec. 1988]); «A ver, niños, ¿a ustedes les gustan los dulces?» (Maldonado Latifundios [Col. 1975]).*


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## brian

Achso!  Das wußte ich nicht. Danke.


----------



## kunvla

Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## severin83

Wenn ich den richtigen Song dazu gefunden habe verstehe ich das so:
Der Song stellt zunächst ein Weltuntergangsszenario dar und fragt dann
Wollt ihr das wirklich, oder versteht ihr es einfach nicht?
lg


----------



## ANTÍA

*Ist es das was Ihr wollt oder nicht versteht* .
Yo creo que esta frase está bien escrita. Aunque yo le pondría comas para diferenciar las oraciones.
Es esto, lo que vosotros quereís o no entendeís.

La primera parte es una oración interrogativa :Ist es das?

Y a continuación hay una oración de relativo.

*Was *aquí creo que es un pronombre relativo.- *lo que.* 
Hace una oración subordinada el verbo va al final.

Por lo menos eso es lo que yo veo


----------

